

Ask HN: Examples of startups aiming at the Real Estate Industry? - erreon

Are you working on a project that is aiming at any part of the Real Estate industry?  I'd love to hear about it.  If you're not and know of projects please do share.<p>Being a Realtor and a hacker in training I'm hoping to find projects to watch or help with that touch both things that I love.
======
thiele
I don't know if they are still considered a startup but
<http://www.redfin.com> is a prominent player.

~~~
erreon
I wouldn't consider it a startup, but I do consider them as a company trying
to change the game. You can tell by the hate they receive from some agents out
there.

